

GoDaddy Owner Kills Elephant for Sport - boonez123
http://technorati.com/lifestyle/article/ceo-go-daddy-bob-parsons-kills/

======
DamnYuppie
And? Lots of people hunt big game, it is not illegal. I understand lots of
people are against hunting but there is nothing immoral about doing what he
did.

I would love to be able to afford a true African safari and try to get 3 of
the big 5: elephant, cape buffalo, and black rhino. Not really into hunting
cats though so Lion and Leopard would be out for me.

~~~
davidcollantes
This is old news. The issue when the news first broke was that the hunting was
camouflaged as an act of "saving a horrified village from a bad, bad
elephant." That was not really the case.

